# My 570 build



## michaelcsalyer (May 8, 2014)

You can find me on Instagram @whitegirlz71

First day I got her.









Didn't take long to snorkel it.









3000k HIDs









Wildboar ATV Rad Relocate









Second snorkel set up.. much cleaner









LED Rock lights









28" OL2s from ATVOUTFITTERS









Got my Laws mounted

































Exhaust Wrap (DEI Titanium)









20" Cree LED Lightbar

















12" Cree LED Lightbar


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## poop (May 9, 2014)

And the rest of the build?


----------



## michaelcsalyer (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Is that a radiator kit for a 550?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How did you come off the airbox?


----------



## michaelcsalyer (May 8, 2014)

Rad is for a 500... 

Street 90 through a thick piece of acrylic to a coupler to hold it in place on the underside of the lid.


----------



## tashspop (Jul 6, 2014)

sweet build. i'm looking to get the same wheeler after a long day of looking at everything i could find. this one seems to be the most offered per $ of my interests on the market. glad i seen your build.


----------

